# Looking for coding position or a Project Xtern position.



## loular165@aol.com (Dec 14, 2017)

I live in NYC and I am looking to work either for pay or as an Xtern. (pay is preferable) I have made a major career change from Banking to coding. Can anyone give me any suggestions where to look or can you help to get me on the right path to work.  I was certified this past August with the CPC-A credential. I am working on the Practicode now but I would love to get some real time experience. Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated. I have included my resume. Thank you in advance.


----------



## wmach2 (Jan 4, 2018)

loular165@aol.com said:


> I live in NYC and I am looking to work either for pay or as an Xtern. (pay is preferable) I have made a major career change from Banking to coding. Can anyone give me any suggestions where to look or can you help to get me on the right path to work.  I was certified this past August with the CPC-A credential. I am working on the Practicode now but I would love to get some real time experience. Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated. I have included my resume. Thank you in advance.



Same here. I just got CPC-A in Dec 2017. Also I'm planning to start practicode this week. I wonder how hard and detail it requires. Are you using 2017 or 2018 coding books?


----------



## loular165@aol.com (Jan 5, 2018)

I started practicode in September and I am using the 2017 books. I did buy the 2018 books though. Good Luck! I do have an interview next week. Keeping my fingers crossed. First interview for a coding position. Keep in touch.


----------



## loular165@aol.com (Feb 13, 2018)

*2018 Books*

The 2018 books are better. I already noticed new codes in 2018 that weren't in 2017.


----------



## loular165@aol.com (Feb 13, 2018)

*I didn't get the coding job.*



loular165@aol.com said:


> I started practicode in September and I am using the 2017 books. I did buy the 2018 books though. Good Luck! I do have an interview next week. Keeping my fingers crossed. First interview for a coding position. Keep in touch.



I didn't get the coding job I interviewed for. I think I was way to eager to work for them.


----------



## loular165@aol.com (Feb 13, 2018)

wmach2 said:


> Same here. I just got CPC-A in Dec 2017. Also I'm planning to start practicode this week. I wonder how hard and detail it requires. Are you using 2017 or 2018 coding books?



Use the 2018 books if you have them.


----------

